# Too much Aquasafe???



## wintersun (Jun 9, 2010)

Well I am in the process of cycling a 29 gallon tank. I added my water and conditioner today and made my first "noob" mistake. I mistakenly used the bottom of the cap to measure the conditioner instead of the top. This leads me to believe that I actually added a little too much conditioner to my water. I was mainly wondering if anything adverse could come from this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## NursePlaty (Feb 5, 2010)

*You will be fine, I overdose on my conditioner also to make sure all the chlorine/chloramine are gone because I have some very sensitive inverts.*


----------



## wintersun (Jun 9, 2010)

Thank you! I figured it would be fine I just wanted to make sure I was on the right track.


----------

